# [OFF] Un problème pas du tout d'informatique

## vutives

Bonjour. J'ai un problème particulier. Je ne suis pas français, donc excusez mes erreurs svp  :Smile: . La semaine prochaine je vais au lycée français la première fois. J'ai une liste du programme de révision pour le contrôle commun de Physique-Chimie à la rentrée. Il y a un point que je comprends mais je sais pas ce qu'ils peuvent me damander au examen (donc peut-être je comprends pas  :Smile: , c'est trop difficile à exprimer ça en français pour moi). Alors, c'est le point 

```
mesure d'une grande longueur (visée) et d'une petite (diffraction de la lumière laser par un cheveu)
```

Il y a 2 examples (diffraction de la lumière et les longueurs visées) d'une mesure, oui? Mais je comprends pas ce que dois savoir faire. Mesurer avec un règle (visée) ou un microscope (diffraction)? Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider?

----------

## kopp

Bonjour, c'est un peu loin tout ça pour moi. Mais si je me souviens bien, lors de la diffraction,  si on mesure la largeur de la tache centrale, on peut revenir à la taille de l'objet à l'origine de la diffraction (le cheveu).

Pour ce qui est de la visée, il me semble que par un moyen de trigonométrie, en essayant de superposer deux éléments dont tu connais la distance entre eux, et entre toi et eux.

Cf les télémètres (rangefinder en anglais)

Je me souviens qu'on a fait des choses comme ça au lycée.

Sinon, s'ils considères vraiment des grandes distance, il y a la visée laser avec calcul du temps de retour. d = c * t /2

Je vais faire un tour sur wikipedia pour voir si je trouve un peu plus d'info.

EDIT : effectivement, la largeur de la tache centrale est reliée à la largeur du cheveux par la formule a = l*D / A où A est la largeur de la tache, l la longueur d'onde du laser (637nm en général) et D la distance entre le cheveux et l'écran. cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffraction_par_une_fente

EDIT2 : pour la mesure de distance par visée je pensais à ça : http://www.web-sciences.com/tp2nde/tp1/tp1.php

----------

## amroth

Pour la visée, j'ai trouvé ca http://pagesperso-orange.fr/guy.chaumeton/2dtp03ph.htm

On utilise thalès je crois,

EDIT : j'ai répondu un peu trop tard

----------

## kopp

Oui c'est le théorème de Thalès qui est utilisé. Attention, il ne s'appelle pas comme ça dans toutes les langues, mais théorème d'intersection en anglais.

Le théorème de thalès anglais fait référence au triangle inscrit dans un cercle dont un côté est le diamètre du cercle, alors le triangle est rectangle.

----------

## amroth

Je ne savais meme pas qu'il y avait différents noms pour les théorèmes en fonctions de la langue...

EDIT: waouh ça parait vachement complexe le lien sur la diffraction, pourtant ma seconde ne remonte pas à si longtemps que ça  :Smile:  !

----------

## vutives

Merci beaucoup. J'ai des questions:

1. Qu'est-ce que c'est "cf"?

2. Qu'est ce que c'est "la vidée"? J'ai essayé de trouver ça dans le dictionaires scientifiques mais ils me n'ont pas donné aucune idée.

3. C'est vraiment la matière à savoir aprés la 2de du lycée? Je trouve ça difficile  :Sad: 

----------

## amroth

cf = confer http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confer

Ici c'est pour donner les télémètres en exemple,

Tu rentres en seconde la ??? Parce que si c'ets le cas c'est au programme donc t'as le temps d'apprendre,

----------

## kopp

cf, c'est une abbréviation pour le latin confer, qui veut dire : voir, en référence.

Pour la théorie de la diffraction, c'est pas au programme de lycée. Au lycée on constate juste le fait que ça existe et on nous dit que la taille de la tache centrale dépend de la taille du cheveu, et que plus elle est grande, plus le cheveu est fin.

Pour la vidée, je pense que tu veux dire visée, sinon il faut que tu me donnes le contexte 

(ça peut aussi être une faute de frappe)

La visée, c'est quand tu regardes quelque chose précisément, avec une lunette par exemple. On dit que tu vises (du verbe viser). C'est comme quand tu vises avec un pistolet ou un fusil.

En anglais, le verbe c'est "to aim at"

C'est pas bien compliqué la mesure par visée. Le théorème de thalès c'est quelque chose qu'on fait au collège (en 5eme ou 4eme, je ne me souviens plus)

Si je me souviens bien, la visée c'est seconde ou première, et la diffraction c'est première ou terminale.Last edited by kopp on Thu Aug 28, 2008 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vutives

Non, je vais au 1ère :/ et je pense que je dois savoir ça parce que c'est dans la liste de REVISION. Je suis désespéré...

EDIT: Oui, j'ai voulu dire "visée". Je ne sais pas comment ça va aller à l'école. Je vais voir dans la future proche. :/

Si c'est comme tu parles - seulement le théorème de thalès, c'est pas difficile. Mais sinon...

----------

## Ezka

Bon courage en tout les cas   :Wink: 

----------

## amroth

Oé bon courage!

----------

## kopp

Bah écoute, je ne me souviens pas avoir fait plus. Et vu que c'était il y a déjà pas mal d'années, ça m'étonnerait pas que les programmes aient été encore réduit depuis, donc qu'il y ait encore moins à savoir.

Après je pense que le lycée de France suit le programme nationale, donc ça devrait être pareil.

----------

## Tanki

[COMPLÈTEMENT HORS SUJET]

personnellement, je vais pas répondre à ton post parce que je suis nul en physique, je parle même pas de l'optique

je suis juste extrêmement et très agréablement surpris car tu fais beaucoup moins de fautes qu'un Français moyen, et en plus tu t'exprimes bien, et ça me touche vraiment quand je vois des gens qui maitrisent si bien notre belle langue, surtout quand ils sont étrangers, et encore plus des pays slaves qui ont déjà un grand nombre de subtilités dans leurs propres langues

donc, un grand bravo pour ton français que je trouve très bien (il y a quelques coquilles, mais c'est vraiment accessoire) 

voila, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire

----------

## kopp

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> [COMPLÈTEMENT HORS SUJET]
> 
> personnellement, je vais pas répondre à ton post parce que je suis nul en physique, je parle même pas de l'optique
> 
> je suis juste extrêmement et très agréablement surpris car tu fais beaucoup moins de fautes qu'un Français moyen, et en plus tu t'exprimes bien, et ça me touche vraiment quand je vois des gens qui maitrisent si bien notre belle langue, surtout quand ils sont étrangers, et encore plus des pays slaves qui ont déjà un grand nombre de subtilités dans leurs propres langues
> ...

 

Je ne peux qu'être d'accord. Bravo et belle remarque Tanki

----------

## apocryphe

et moi en ce qui me concerne je dois vous avouer que je trouve ça sexy quand kopp parle de physique

----------

## gregool

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> [COMPLÈTEMENT HORS SUJET]
> 
> personnellement, je vais pas répondre à ton post parce que je suis nul en physique, je parle même pas de l'optique
> 
> je suis juste extrêmement et très agréablement surpris car tu fais beaucoup moins de fautes qu'un Français moyen, et en plus tu t'exprimes bien, et ça me touche vraiment quand je vois des gens qui maitrisent si bien notre belle langue, surtout quand ils sont étrangers, et encore plus des pays slaves qui ont déjà un grand nombre de subtilités dans leurs propres langues
> ...

 

prawda, chcialbym mowic tak dobrze po polsku jak ty po francusku   :Laughing: 

(j'aimerais parler polonais aussi bien que toi en français)

----------

## Jacqueline

Reponse un peu tardive, mais...

Pour la visee. :[url] http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%A9odolite..[/url]

Instrument  utilise en topographie : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topographie

 Tres precis  : par triangulation ,( hi Thales ) avec deux points fixes on mesure des variations  ( mpuvements de terrains , de batiments, de barrages )  de quelques millimetres, pour un point situe a  plusieurs centaines de metres  sur  les trois axes.

 ( Genial  Wikipedia : il suffit de passer dans sa langue maternelle)

Applications pratiques  : http://www.topcon-positioning.eu/ tout le monde a oublie Thales   :Surprised:  , c'est tout informatise 

 Autre syteme  : le GPS ( mais c'est aussi de la tringulation... ) et meme les paysans s'en servent  pour epandre leurs pesticides ...   :Crying or Very sad:  http://www.topcon-positioning.eu/index.asp?pageid=c87a36f97f6d45f195f2edf90e91f47d

Felicitations pour ton francais  vutives.., les francais font plus de fautes   :Laughing: 

 Ah bon tu avais deja remarque    :Laughing: 

Okii je sors   :Razz: 

----------

